# Canyon allgemein... stimmt die Qualität?



## ScottRog69 (10. August 2012)

Hi!

Wir beabsichtigen meiner Maus ein neues schönes Fully zwischen 1700 - 2200,00 Euro zu kaufen.. je nach Austattung. (Mindestens SLX oder XT Mix).  Gewicht so bis max. 12,5Kg. Sie fährt aktuell ein 700,00 Euro Ghost Bike, HT mit Deore und SR Suntourgabel, 6 Jahre alt das eben gut an seine Grenzen kommt. 

Hatten uns lange mit Canyon beschäftigt, waren jetzt aber in 2 Bikeläden und beide Händler haben uns unabhängig davon abgeraten. (von sich aus Canyon erwähnt). 

Die Argumente. Komponenten Hochwertig. Aber Rahmen/ Geometire und Lager bei Fullys wären nur mittelmaß und/oder teilweise schlecht durchdacht. 

Mann wollte uns auf Rotwild, Lapierre und / oder Specialized trimmen. 

Preislich sínd uns die Cannys natürlich am sympathischsten! Vor allem gibt es im Vergleich die besten Austattungen fürs Geld!?! 

Was uns Abschreckt sind: Anpassung aufs Weibi, was tun bei Rückversand/ Reparatur oder wenn es Mädel gar nicht mit klarkommt?

Sind da jetzt also in einer Zwickmühle. 300 - 500 Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und vor Ort kaufen???? Oder doch ein Versenderbike!?! Was meint Ihr.... bin für alles offen! 

Danke und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## mDaniel (10. August 2012)

Naja, was sollen die Händler denn auch sagen? "Kauf bei Canyon, die Preise können wir nicht mitgehen." ;-)?
Ich hab vor kurzem mein erstes Canyon gekauft, abgesehen davon, dass das Talas System von der FOX Gabel undicht war (wofür Canyon aber nix kann, das ganze merkt man erst nach 1-2 Tagen fahren) bin ich mit meinem neuen Nerve AM 8.0X superzufrieden. Fährt sich einfach super und das dürfte wohl das wichtigste sein oder 

Wegen Anpassung etc. - Darmstadt -> Koblenz ist doch nicht weit, bist in 1,5-2 Std da. Einfach mal auch bei den "Bikes-To-Go" schauen - die könntet ihr direkt mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (10. August 2012)

Ich stand auch vor dem Problem Canyon (günstig) oder Händler (teurer). Ich habe mich dann für den Händler entschieden, aus folgenden Gründen:
- Kurze Wege
- Der Service: Wenn mal was kaputt geht will ich das Rad nicht einschicken und ewig warten, sondern zum Händler fahren, meckern und ein Ersatzbike kriegen, falls es länger dauert.
- Die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon: AM ging zwar, aber das Strive hat mir dann doch zu lange gedauert
- Ich hatte auf einmal das perfekte bike für mich gefunden: gesehen und verliebt...

Die Ausstattung ist zwar für den gleichen Preis schlechter, aber Verschleißteile werden, wenn ein Tausch notwendig ist, einfach in bessere getauscht. Und auch nicht notwendige Teile habe ich schon getauscht, einfach weil´s Spaß macht 

Gegen Canyon an sich gibt es garantiert nichts Negatives zu sagen, die Tatsache des Versenders an sich hat mir einfach nicht gefallen. Würde ich im 200km Radius um Koblenz wohnen, meine Wahl wäre vielleicht anders ausgefallen.


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie mDaniel...

Die Lager im Hinterbau sind mMn nicht besser oder schlechter als bei anderen "normalen" Bikes, von irgendwelchen Edelmarken mal abgesehen.
Rotwild ist da ein prima Beispiel, da gibt´s für den gleichen Preis eine deutlich geringere Ausstattung (z.B. SLX anstelle von XT/XTR-Mix).

Letzten Endes kommt es doch darauf an, wie "deine Maus" das Bike nutzt.
Meiner habe ich eine Rose bestellt, weil es 
a) günstig war, 
b) ich es über den Konfigurator gleich individuell mit ordentlichen, frauen-tauglichen Komponenten ausstatten konnte und 
am wichtigsten c) meine Freundin nur gelegentlich mit mir mitfährt. Damit wäre eine top ausgestattetes Edel-Bike "leicht" über´s Ziel hinausgeschossen...

Problematisch ist und bleibt die Service-Abwicklung bei Versender-Bikes, wenn man nicht im direkten Umfeld wohnt. Damit muss man leben oder es lassen, ist eine persönliche Entscheidung!


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. August 2012)

Ich fahre 2 Bikes von Canyon und beabsichtige auch in der Zukunft  Canyon bei einer Kaufentscheidung zumindest zu berücksichtigen. (Aktuell soll ein Leicht-Freerider her)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit der *Produktqualität.* (GC AL + Strive).

Canyon baut super Rahmen. Durchdacht und nicht ohne Grund sind die was STW-Werte angeht ganz oben mit dabei. (mit einigen Ausnahmen von konstruktiven/fertigungsbedingten Problemen)

Die Anbauteile sind halt wie bei allen Bikes OEM-Ware. Da kannst Du sowohl beim Händler deine Probleme bekommen wie auch bei Canyon.

Was die Qualität des Supports, die Garantieabwicklung und die Durchlaufzeiten bei Reparaturen angeht, kann ich nur das Gütesiegel:

*"Schmerzlich unterirdisch"*​ 
vergeben. Wenn Centartikel wie Schaltaugen, weil nicht auf Lager, mehrere Wochen nicht verfügbar sind, wenn ein Bike bis Ende der Saison viele Woche Lieferzeit hat, eine Reperatur auf Grund eines bekannten und reproduzierbaren Problems (z.B. Strebe Hinterbau AM) ewig braucht, dann offenbaren sich doch die Schwächen der Koblenzer Herren und Damen.​ 
Sollte man wissen, muss man mit umgehen können...​ 
Beste Grüße​


----------



## Twenty9er (10. August 2012)

Die Händler wissen inzwischen, dass Canyon mehr ist als nur ein günstiger Versender.
Aber was sollen Sie machen, außer abzuraten, damit der Kunde im Laden bleibt 

Ich erinnere mich an einen Test in der MountainBike, wo an einem Lapierre 29er der Reifen am Rahmen geschliffen hat, so etwas wirst du bei Canyon sicher nicht erleben.

Guck dir mal Tests an in Tour, Bike, MountainBike:

Dort gehen überall die Rahmen als Testsieger hervor (Tour: Ultimate AL und CF) oder schneiden bis aufs Gewicht besser als Carbon-Rahmen ab (Grand Canyon AL 29er vs. Cube Carbon 29er)
Die Fahrwerke bei Fullies werden generell auch sehr gut beurteilt. Die Nerve-Modelle sind seit Jahren Testsieger in den Zeitschriften

Ich halte nicht so viel von den Zeitschriften, wie vielleicht scheint. Aber als Anhaltpunkt sollten sie taugen


----------



## Twenty9er (10. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich fahre 2 Bikes von Canyon und beabsichtige auch in der Zukunft Canyon bei einer Kaufentscheidung zumindest zu berücksichtigen. (Aktuell soll ein Leicht-Freerider her)
> 
> Ich hatte nie Probleme mit der *Produktqualität.* (GC AL + Strive).
> 
> ...


 
Der schlechte Service ist leider ein Phänomen der gesamten Branche
Bin schon lange auf dem Bike unterwegs und hab früher auch in verschieden Shops gekauft...aber nach einigen Garantie- und Service-Odyseen damit aufgehört
Bei Canyon sind die Bikes wenigstens nicht schon wie bei anderen im Frühjahr ausverkauft


----------



## beetle (11. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hatten uns lange mit Canyon beschäftigt, waren jetzt aber in 2 Bikeläden und beide Händler haben uns unabhängig davon abgeraten. (von sich aus Canyon erwähnt).
> 
> Die Argumente. Komponenten Hochwertig. Aber Rahmen/ Geometire und Lager bei Fullys wären nur mittelmaß und/oder teilweise schlecht durchdacht.



Moin,

Lager sind Industrielager aus Japan. Und zwar qualitaiv hochwertige doppelt gedichtete. Durch die Querbeschleunigungen bekommt man aber auch SKF kaputt. Geometrie ist immer Geschmacksache. Was da nicht gut durchdacht sein soll bei kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich halte das für dummes Geschwätz deiner Händler.


----------



## Schibbie (11. August 2012)

Darmstadt nach Koblenz ist nicht weit. Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht. Schau dir die Bikes dort an und dann kannsts dir ja überlegen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. August 2012)

Hi!

haben uns jetzt heuer doch für Händlerkauf entschieden! 

Es ist ein Rotwild geworden: C1 FS Pro., Größe M. 

Im Vergleich zu einem gleichwertigen Canny knapp 300 Euro teurer aber: 

_*Die Vorteile für uns oder Pluspunkte, die ich sehe:*_

Rotwild kommt aus unserer Region. 10km von uns weg, ein einheimisches Produkt und deutsch! Komme selbst vom Handwerk und Einzelhandel und weiß was es bedeutet wenn Firmen (Traditionsfirmen) in unseren Regionen zwecks mangelnden Absatzes schliesen müssen. (Schäme mich quasi... selbst ein Scott zu fahren) )


- Der Händler ist 4km im Nachbarort

- Die Jungs und Mädels da super nett und preislich uns absolut fair zur Rotwild UVP. entgegen gekommen. 

- der Wertverlust  ist geringer bzw. der wiederverkaufswert ist höher.

- Es gibt einen kompletten Erstservice dazu sowie Einstellung und Änderung kostenlos auf die Größe und den Boddy meiner Frau. 

- Einen Evoc Bike Ruckasck 10Ltr. für viel viel weniger als überall angeboten. 

- Einen besser passenden Damensattel anstelle des Serien Fizziks. 

- Und wir bekommen ein Fahrtrainig / ne Einführung in einen Bikepark für wenig Knete. 

Das waren die Argumente, die gegen den Versenderkauf gesprochen haben. Mausi muss das Rad jetzt mindestens 8 Jahre abarbeiten.... .
Solange gibt es nichts neues und deshalb muss es 100% zu Ihr passen. 

Trotzdem, bin ich prinzipiell nicht gegen Canyon oder Versenderbikes.  

Best greetz

Rog.


----------



## Kiefer (11. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> haben uns jetzt heuer doch für Händlerkauf entschieden!
> 
> ...




Gute Entscheidung !
Viel Spaß mit dem C1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Falls ihr den Thread noch nicht gefunden habt, hier den Link da tummeln sich die ganzen Rotwildfahrer/in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490358&page=201&highlight=rotwild

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC7208 (12. August 2012)

Ich würde auch von Darmstadt nach Koblenz fahren, um die Räder vor Ort zu testen.
Ich war vor 4 Jahren und dieses Jahr jedes Mal von Freiburg nach Koblenz gefahren. Der Service vor Ort ist genauso gut wie bei jedem Fachhändler vor Ort. Ich war jedes Mal bestens beraten wurden, die Räder konnten ausgiebig vor Ort getestet werden und somit gut festgestellt werden, welches Rad zu mir am besten passt.

Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist in meinen Augen sehr gut. Servicearbeiten nach dem Kauf lasse ich bei Händlern vor Ort erledigen. Die meisten arbeiten auch an Rädern von Onlinehändlern, ist ja schließlich auch ihr Geld, was sie dabei verdienen.

Ich würde auch jederzeit wieder ein Rad bei Canyon kaufen. 

Christian


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2012)

Also, wenn ich meine Zeit + den Sprit... von Darmstadt nach Koblenz rechnen müsste (und wir haben"nie" Zeit), reichen 100 Euro nicht! 
Noch dazu was ist wenn das Bike nicht passt und man es erst nach 1 - 2 Wochen feststellt oder vielleicht Macken daran sind? 

Und außerdem unterhalte Dich mal mit Händlern, sei es Auto, Bike oder wie bei uns... Einzelhandel. 

Die wenigsten sind scharf darauf mit Fremdfabrikaten rum zu hantieren die nicht bei Ihnen gekauft worden sind!?! Am besten noch wenn die Leute nur kommen um "Garantiefälle" abzuwickeln. Bei uns sind Leute sogar dreist und bringen Artikel aus dem Baumarkt zu uns (defekt, falsch gemischte Farben, etc. ) und behaupten diese hätten Sie bei uns gekauft! 

Was ist wenn spezielele Lager & Federlelemente zum Austausch gebraucht werden? Muss mein Händler logischerweise bei Canyon bestellen. Dann warte ich mal locker 1 - 3 Wochen auf mein Bike. 

Ich denke, wir haben richtig entschieden. Würde ich bei Koblenz wohnen... hätte auch in punkto Serviceabwicklung nichts gegen Canyon gesprochen. Sind schon gute Räder!


----------



## Basscommander (13. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> _*Die Vorteile für uns oder Pluspunkte, die ich sehe:*_
> 
> Rotwild kommt aus unserer Region. 10km von uns weg, ein einheimisches Produkt und deutsch! Komme selbst vom Handwerk und Einzelhandel und weiß was es bedeutet wenn Firmen (Traditionsfirmen) in unseren Regionen zwecks mangelnden Absatzes schliesen müssen. (Schäme mich quasi... selbst ein Scott zu fahren) )



Bist du dir da so sicher?
Fertigen die nicht auch mittlerweile in Taiwan?
Canyon ist genaus ein einheimisches Produkt, wie Rotwild.
Alles aus einem kleinen Radladen gewachsen.
Und wenns um Tradition geht, muss sich Canyon nicht verstecken.
Siehe:
http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/historie/#01-1983

Trotzdem deiner "Maus" viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2012)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Bist du dir da so sicher?
> Fertigen die nicht auch mittlerweile in Taiwan?
> Canyon ist genaus ein einheimisches Produkt, wie Rotwild.
> Alles aus einem kleinen Radladen gewachsen.
> ...



Das sagte ich ja auch nicht... aber Rotwild ist 8km Luftlinie von mir weg. Und natürlich kommen auch Teile aus China/ Taiwan etc. Blah blub. Macht ja mittlerweile jeder Hersteller so. 

Na mal schauen.. Morgen/ Mittwoch rum kann ich es holen. Dann werden wir abend gleich mal touren und ein bisserl auf den Trail gehen. Mal schauen wie mein herzallerliebstes... bestes Schatzi auf Welt damit klarkommt.


----------



## Twenty9er (13. August 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Das sagte ich ja auch nicht... aber Rotwild ist 8km Luftlinie von mir weg. Und natürlich kommen auch Teile aus China/ Taiwan etc. Blah blub. Macht ja mittlerweile jeder Hersteller so.
> 
> Na mal schaeun.. Morgen/ Mittwoch rum kann ich es holen. Dann werden wir abend gleich mal touren und ein bisserl auf den Trail gehen. Mal schauen wie die Muschi damit klarkommt.


 
Deine Partnerin scheint nicht zu wissen, wie du über sie schreibst.
Sonst würdest du sicher ganz schnell alleine fahren müssen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2012)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Deine Partnerin scheint nicht zu wissen, wie du über sie schreibst.
> Sonst würdest du sicher ganz schnell alleine fahren müssen.




Doch, das weiß Sie schon.. sie nimmts mit Humor. Schließlich hat sie mich vor 6 jahren geheiratet und wir sind beinahe 10 Jahre zusammen! Ein bisserl Macho, braucht jede Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (13. August 2012)

Du willst jetzt nicht allen Ernstes den Preis eines Kinder-Laufrads als Basis für dein Urteil über die Preisgestaltung bei Canyon zu Grunde legen, oder???

Man kann mal davon ausgehen, daß dieses Laufrad als "Gag" im Programm ist und dementsprechend teuer im Spielzeug-Handel eingekauft werden muss...
Wie dem auch sei, im Vergleich zu Rotwild gewinnt Canyon auf jeden Fall.
Stand auch vor der Wahl zwischen dem Nerve AM und dem entsprechenden Rotwild. Bei lezteren gab´s für´s gleiche Geld eine deutlich "schlechtere" Ausstattung.

("Schlechter" in Anführungszeichen, weil die Unterschiede zwischen XTR/XT und SLX in Bereichen nicht gravierend sind. Aber was man hat, hat man...)


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2012)

Hmmm, also wer sich Phallus nennt, und von einer "schluckfreudigen" Maus spricht... also, ich weiss nicht!? Klingt irgendwie "unsympathisch". ) By the way, nahezu alle Decals sind überlackiert oder eingepulvert/ eingebrannt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. August 2012)

Apropos... unser RW C1 Pro, kostet zwar 200,00 Euro mehr als das nerve xc 9.0. Dafür haben wir komplett XT, DT Swiss 1600 LR, ein Satz XT Pedale, den Evoc Rucsack für 50 dazu, höheren Wiederverkauf und keine 250km Sprit und Zeit verblasen. Also neutral betrachtet geben und nehmen sich beide nichts.


----------



## MikeZ (13. August 2012)

Da hast Du wohl Recht!
Bei meinem Vergleich wäre ein adäquates Rotwild deutlich teurer gewesen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau, welches Modell ich da in Augenschein genommen habe.

Das Zubehör macht natürlich etwas aus, wobei es bei Canyon ja auch Neurad-Kombi-Angebote gibt. Sprit zählt für mich nicht, da ich beruflich (selbstständig) eh tausende von km abreiße. Ebensowenig der Wiederverkauf, fahre meine Bikes bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## Basscommander (14. August 2012)

Phallus schrieb:


> "Maus", "Weibi", "Mädel" - du hast ja ´ne komische Art von deiner Frau zu sprechen...
> 
> irgendwie unsympathisch - - -
> 
> ...




Dieses Kinderlaufrad ist von der Firma KOKUA.
kostet im normalen Fahrradhandel genau das gleiche wie bei Canyon...
Sogar im Direkten Direktvertrieb bei Kokua auf der Seite selbst...
http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62501574.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62501574/Products/1/SubProducts/1-0001


----------



## Haehnchen (17. August 2012)

Qualität 1a und die Ausstattung und das Zubehör auch erste Sahne, nur mit dem Hinterbau kann ich mich nicht anfreuden, Ansprechverhalten 1a aber beim treten wippt es immer nach:/


----------



## 4Stroke (18. August 2012)

Haehnchen schrieb:


> Qualität 1a und die Ausstattung und das Zubehör auch erste Sahne, nur mit dem Hinterbau kann ich mich nicht anfreuden, Ansprechverhalten 1a aber beim treten wippt es immer nach:/



Das hat nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Hinterbau zu tun, kann auch an deinem Dämpfer liegen.


----------

